

Node-Index v0.1.0 release - indutny
http://blog.indutny.com/post/6727013558/node-index-0-1-0

======
jinushaun
If you're like me, you probably don't know what Node-Index is.

"This module is a (sic) implementation of a (sic) append-only B+ Tree [index]
fully written in coffee-script."

<https://github.com/indutny/node-index>

